# Anybody know the lug width of the Legend Diver?



## Jim Jones (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey guys 
I love everything about the Longines Legend Diver except for no bracelet option. I was wondering if the new Hydroconquest bracelets end links would fit and match up with the case of the Legend Diver? What do you guys think?
I like how on the new Hydroconquest they did away with the polished center links and was thinking that if the end links would fit and match up with the case of the Legend Diver I might pick one up for use as a daily wearer. 

I'm having my doubts on whether or not this is possible or not because according to Longines website they list the case on the Hydroconquest at 41mm and the Legend Diver at 42mm. So even if both watches have the same lug width the end links probably won't match up with the case. What do you think?


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

Sorry to say, lug-width on the Legend Diver is 22mm.

One good thing about the Legend is that you can match a variety of straps to bring it to the beach or the boardroom without looking out of place.
As far as bracelets go, I think only the mesh looks good on the LLD but well, that is only in my own opinion.


----------



## Jim Jones (Apr 12, 2012)

Does that mean that the Hydroconquest has a 21mm lug width?
Are there any 22mm bracelets that have end links that would match up with the case? 
Personally I don’t like it when the bracelet or strap is straight across. I like it when they match up with the curve of the case.


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

I second the mesh suggestion. I bought a Staib mesh and installed it today and it really looks great!


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

Trying to post a couple of pics I just took...

Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

Sorry to revive an old thread but probably better starting a new one. 

I just want to know what the size of the OEM Longines signed buckle is? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cheshirecatiii (Apr 22, 2011)

Again another vote for mesh with the LLD. Its the only bracelet I wear mine with. Great watch and looks superb on mesh. Its also lovely on croc and goes well on natos too.


----------



## rymanocerous (Oct 10, 2015)

Aid1987 said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread but probably better starting a new one.
> 
> I just want to know what the size of the OEM Longines signed buckle is?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I believe its a 2mm taper so the cross hatch buckle would be 20mm


----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

rymanocerous said:


> I believe its a 2mm taper so the cross hatch buckle would be 20mm


Thanks mate. I was hoping this would be the case, I prefer tapered leather straps and will end up getting some aftermarket ones for the LLD but want to use the OEM buckle.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gepetto82 (Dec 21, 2016)

I love changing to different color straps on this. Brown from JPM looks particularly good, but I've been known to have white strap and a red one, too. Jazz's it up a little.

Of course if you actually go diving/swimming with it, then the original water resistant strap or mesh is better. (or NATO).


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Can anyone confirm the 22/20mm taper for the OE strap and buckle?


----------



## howman (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi.

Yes. Over the summer I ordered a new sail cloth strap and butterfly deployment...here is the order receipt with part numbers...and the size of the deployment/clasp as 20mm...

L682150802 BLACK LEATHER STRAP 

L639119748 SS BUTTERFLY CLASP 20 MM

I hope this helps.


----------



## mccl88 (Mar 19, 2011)

Alternatively, I would suggest Nato strap. A feels of military look.


----------



## josiahg52 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thank you for the information and the part numbers.

I have ordered a few NATOs to try with the watch.


----------

